# My Youtube Videos Of My Two Speeches on Helen Traubel in Opera and Popular Music



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The incredible Helen Traubel, was not only one of the premier Wagnerian sopranos of all time but was also the most successful opera crossover artist. Here are the two Toastmaster speeches I did on her. They were well received by my club.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> The incredible Helen Traubel, was not only one of the premier Wagnerian sopranos of all time but was also the most successful opera crossover artist. Here are the two Toastmaster speeches I did on her. They were well received by my club.


Very enjoyable, John. You have to love Traubel. Hers was the first "Liebestod" I ever heard, in a recording with Artur Rodzinski. But I like her popular songs even more than her opera.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Very enjoyable, John. You have to love Traubel. Hers was the first "Liebestod" I ever heard, in a recording with Artur Rodzinski. But I like her popular songs even more than her opera.


 I really appreciate your comment! I felt her popular music performances accessed more of her warm personality.


----------

